# dressing for turkey day



## kpollard_2000 (Sep 10, 2000)

What goes into your Thanksgiving Dressing?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I make two, Everyone loves sweet sausage and cortland apple dressing, and a corn bread,leek and chanterell dressing for the more daring


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I prefer savory dressings to those with fruit, and have tasted many versions over the years. But my all-time fave is my mom's, made with dried bread cubes, diced celery and onion, chopped mushrooms, chicken or turkey broth, s/p, plenty of poultry seasoning and great big dollops of schmaltz.

[This message has been edited by Mezzaluna (edited 11-20-2000).]


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Oh yeah, Schmaltz!!! can't forget that









[This message has been edited by cape chef (edited 11-20-2000).]


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Non fat schmaltz? now thats a aximoron
cc


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Maryeo , you are to funny








cc


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Fat free schmaltz??? Oy, gevalt. I've heard of cholesterol-free "schmaltz", and it isn't bad. I recall it's vegetable oil, margarine (to keep it pareve- neither meat nor dairy), and onion, simmered until the onions become dark. I have the recipe somewhere, but it lacks the cachet of being a 'dangerous', forbidden food somehow!


----------

